# Tekram Scsi-Controller mit Knoppix



## TobiTo (19. Februar 2004)

Habe gerade mal die Knoppix3.4 CD in den Rechner gelegt.
Es scheint, als ob das CD laufwerk am SCSI-Controller nicht gefunden wird. Bei Knoppix hat man ja nur beschränkte Möglichkeiten Module nachzuladen (compilierte Module mit Endung .o.).
Ich kenn mich nicht aus, wie bekomme ich so ein Modul (Tekram bietet Treiber für Suse,Debian und Mandrake an).

Gruß TobiTo


----------



## Erpel (19. Februar 2004)

Da Knoppix auf Debian aufsetzt solltest du es mit diesen Modulen versuchen. Allerdings kann ich dir dazu nicht mehr erzählen weil ich selbst noch kein Modul erfolgreich geladen habe.


----------

